# Considering a move to the US



## Sunny_Border_Blue (Sep 1, 2009)

This could potentially be a very long winded post, so I will try to keep it as brief as I can.

My husband, two children and I currently live near the Scottish borders and are considering a move to the US. The reasons are numerous, but the main one is that he has hit a glass ceiling in his career as a Senior Software engineer - and without moving into management, he could maybe be promoted maybe once or twice again, but with limited financial gain. Hew works for an international company that has offices within the US and it may be possible for him to move within the company to North Virginia. It is in the early stages at the moment, but our desire to move is not, unfortunately just as we firmly decided, the economy made a not so elegant nose dive  Basically, with his education and employment record, we feel that the UK doesn't seem to value either - his brother is working over there in a similar field and the difference is astounding. Unless we are prepared to move to London (*shudder*) things will remain pretty much stagnant.

We realise, that without an internal move within his company, the possibility of getting sponsorship is slim to non-existant. So, fingers crossed with this possibility.

I have a few questions, hopefully, they don't sound too naive. Has anybody here got any experience of living or working in North Virginia? Although we have family in the US, Virginia has never been on our radar before.

As I have mentioned, we have family in the US, but not in this area - I think that because there is a glimmer of a possibility, my knees are shaking a little bit. How has everyone else coped with making such a giant leap - when they may not have the family/friends network around them?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Where is the giant leap when you take job, kids, dog and insurance with you? My question - will the potential job have enough incentive for such a move, does it show some stability, what do you plan to do in the long run?


----------



## Sunny_Border_Blue (Sep 1, 2009)

twostep said:


> Where is the giant leap when you take job, kids, dog and insurance with you? My question - will the potential job have enough incentive for such a move, does it show some stability, what do you plan to do in the long run?



Yes, the job does has the incentive - the salary is already way above what you could expect in the UK. Our standard of living, with all things considered will be much better. The company that my husband works for is pretty stable right now - I think that is the only reason why we are prepared to do this, in the current economic climate. The potential for promotion with a salary that reflects the responsibility that it brings seems to be better over there. 

In the long term, we would like to move closer to his brother in Texas - there is an office there, but no openings right now. So, that is a bit of a long term plan at this point. I was an RGN up until 3 years ago and planning a psychology degree in order that I can open up future employment possibilities. The thing is, we had almost decided on our 'plan B' which was to sit tight in the UK, move closer to his parents - allowing me to study with the support of family. Of course, once we had come to terms with that - we get an e-mail tantalising us with the possibility of a job in VA.


But, in answer to your question, ultimately we see this as a potential opportunity to move nearer family in Texas over there once we are established. Certainly there is a possibility for movement within the company from state to state once we are there.

The nerves come from considering an area that we had not really thought through before - and after all of the applications it is the only one that has shown any promise!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Get the visa questions sorted out before making any plans. What is the company willing to put on the table? What can they put on the table? Remember - without GC your husband and you are tied to his job. Will you financially be able to deal with one job, two kids and tuition for you? Again - your ability to work will depend on his visa.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Twostep is right - you really do need to consider the type of visa you're being offered. It can make a huge difference.

But, assuming that part can be worked out, Northern Virginia is a lovely part of the country. And once you're in the US, you'll find that the American concept of distances isn't the same as in the UK or Europe. Virginia to Texas is "just a plane ride" - or even a long drive, but one plenty of families do all the time. 

Then too, phone calls even cross country are cheap these days so you can stay in pretty much constant touch with the family in Texas - and with a much reduced time difference, it's much easier to just pick up the phone and call.

And who knows - maybe the family in Texas will decide that they'd rather be in Virginia after they see you get settled in!
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Sunny_Border_Blue (Sep 1, 2009)

Thankyou so much for your thoughtful replies, I really appreciate it!

Twostep, I am totally with you on the visa issue. This really is in the earliest stages possible right now and is dependant on what the next correspondance is. At the moment they are showing intrest - and so really my immediate response to that is, what is this place like? Before we even consider it. We aren't making any plans yet - just wondering whether the initial interest in my husband as a candidate is going to go anywhere after this - and if it does, is it somewhere that will be a good place to bring up our kids.

Or, after all this wondering, we might just end up in Chesire for the next two years while I start another degree. I hate the uncertainty, but that can't be avoided in this case.

It is good to hear that if it ever came to it, that No Va is a decent part of the country. I know here in the UK there are places that I wouldn't choose to live, it is weird considering somewhere, where it is a little more difficult to get the low down on from people who know what they are talking about. So I am grateful that there are places like this forum where I can get more information.

Thanks to both of you for taking the time to reply - again, I totally appreciate it!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

We lived in six states and never did I feel like a place may not have been a place to raise children. To me it seems that most Americans are more family and child oriented then Europeans.

Plan A - his contract. You can only rely on what you have in writing. From vacation days to overtime to health insurance. What is not spelled out black on white does not count.

Plan B - what do you need, what do you expect, where do you want to be in three and five years. After (hopefully fractional) moving costs, daycare, health care, care, deposits - how long will it potentially take you to have actual access to the increased income? How much might you have to save to reverse the move? 
City-Data.com Forum: Relocation, Moving, Local City Discussions This is a good source to get local information.


----------

